# Yellow lab doing the barrel roll



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey all,
I have my only male yellow lab doing barrel rolls in my tank. It is a 48" 55 gallon tank. Tank mates are 6 juvie yellow fin mbambas, 1:1 3" bengas, 1 female yellow lab, 1 1.25" juvie yellow lab. Water is as follows.

Temp: 89 degrees
pH: 8.2
Amonia: .25 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 0 ppm

I am wondering if there is any hope for him. The reason for the high temp is that I am also treating ich. The treatment has been going on since last Monday and all signs of ich were gone by last Thursday. I still am going to continue treating for ich for the rest of the week. I am treating ich with the heat/salt method. Pease help!

Also after I got the .25 ppm of amonia, I added some Prime to treat the amonia. Was that the right thing to do? Is there anything else I can do or should do instead to treat the amonia? :-?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Do daily 40-50% water changes until ammonia is zero.
What do you mean by barrel roll?


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

Barrel roll is hmmm how to describe...the fish is spinning like a barrel on its side...? from upright, to its right side, to upside down, to its left side and back upright and over and over and over. it is "listless" it cannot stay upright it spins over and over on its horizontal axis....is that close enough? not sure how else to explain it. its like lay down on the floor and "roll over"


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Like scratching? The skin is irritated.


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

not like scratching at all. it just sits there and rolls over and over. also the fish seems a bit lethargic too. I just now did a 40% change and did my salt adding too for my daily ich treatment. skin does not appear to be irritated.


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

So, an update for the morning... The male yellow lab is now upright and seeming to hold his own. I do see now that his scales by his dorsal fin are irritated, they seem slightly red with a very small amount of white fuzz. Any suggestions?


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

Still need to find out more. The fish is now (at home on my lunch break) back in its usual hiding spot in the tank. he is swimming but is still looking a bit sore. still looking a bit fuzzy and red underneath the fuzz.


----------

